# Do you love America like I do?



## Denise1952 (Apr 4, 2014)

I have really gotten a slap in the face, and I am so glad.  I was totally shut down to all the "hate" posts against the USA that are on the web (this includes articles, comments on other sites as well).  I respect those that stay informed, and I am even grateful to those that love to bash the US.  That's because I "woke up" and realized that I may get mad at what goes on here in my country, not agree with who gets elected, or don't appreciate my taxes being raised, but I LOVE MY COUNTRY.  It's just like any half of a successful marriage will tell you, you may not like each other every day, but you don't stop loving, that's the key.

I could list the pros and cons of the US just as easily, maybe even better then those that choose to look only at the cons, but I just wanted to say that I would not live anywhere else.  Call me spoiled, call me anything you want, but this is the country that has blessed me over and over for 61 years.  If you don't feel the same, guess what, you are free to leave.  That's a "pro" by the way, you can actually leave this country if you want to.  I have never thought badly of a country, some of the people in it, yes, but there are people everywhere in this world that make poor decisions, and don't seem to know right from wrong.

I am sorry for anyone that holds hate in their heart for anyone, or any country.  Hate will hurt the hater much more then the hated.  I speak from experience.  I also have nothing but pity for anyone having nothing better to do then look for flaws in others.  I learned a long time ago if I am pointing the finger at others, there are 3 pointing back at me.  I actually had someone poopoo me for liking people, and wanting to be kind to as many as I meet, no matter how much effort it takes.  Well that's ok, I find my life to be way happier when I am focused on doing/saying good about others.  I'm not perfect, and I screw up.  If you think you are, good luck with that.

Denise, 

PS if we Americans are unhappy with the way things are, lets damn well make some effort to change it.  The time we spend bitching could be spent on producing those changes.


----------



## Justme (Apr 4, 2014)

I must admit I have never wished to go to the US. All my children have been and frankly they weren't very impressed.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 4, 2014)

Justme said:


> I must admit I have never wished to go to the US. All my children have been and frankly they weren't very impressed.



That's understandable, if you were born here, been through life here, it might be different.  I don't expect anyone from elsewhere to be happy here when they love their own country just as much I am sure


----------



## Mirabilis (Apr 4, 2014)

I do love the USA.  I was born and raised in South Am and my parents made it a point to migrate to this country which is,  to many other countries,  the best in the world, the land of freedom and opportunity.  We went about it the legal way, with all our shots and paperwork; our interview with the consulate; intensive bilingual schooling all the way and our chins up and our green cards for all 7 of us stamped and verified - it took us 5 years and $20K to finally travel in the late 70s and meet with dad (he was here on a work visa).  By comparison to me, who never stopped traveling abroad, there is really no other country like this one.  I am free to follow my dreams, speak my mind, go pump gas in my PJs if I want to and everyone is equal - don't have to be kissing anyone's behind.  That's my opinion... Anywhere you live I hope you do love it like I love it here.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 4, 2014)

I had thought about going somewhere for retirement, where my dollar would be worth more, but I would die of home-sickness, so here I'll stay.  I am so glad your family was able to come here and make it your home

denise, your neighbor on the West Coastlayful:


----------



## That Guy (Apr 4, 2014)

I do not like what our government does and has done in our name but I do love the USA.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 4, 2014)

Ditto TG


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 4, 2014)

During my career, I've lived/worked in several countries, and when you're there for a while, you get a different view to that of a tourist.

The trouble is that some Brits think that the USA = Disney Land!  They do not understand that it is massively bigger than the UK and has 50 states that are different from one another.
I've enjoyed the time I spent in the states, but I've seen some bits I'd rather not see again!  However,  there are lots of places I haven't seen but would like to see.

It's just my nature - there are people I hate and places I never want to see again.   It doesn't trouble me - I just get on with life and avoid them.


----------



## Bee (Apr 4, 2014)

I have never been to America but when I was much younger I did have a yearning to visit the New Orleans jazz festival but alas it wasn't to be.

I have lived in two other countries but to me England will always be best so I understand how you feel Denise..

England like any country has it's faults but it is where I have been happiest and in particular the town I live in which has a lot of history attached to it of which I am proud.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 4, 2014)

I'd love to visit other countries, so far, I've only got to visit Canada.  But the US is home, and I am certain that will never change.  It's certainly big to me since I've "driven" cross-country several times  If I could visit some other countries, the UK is at the top of my list.  Next would be the Scandinavian countries.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 4, 2014)

Bee said:


> I have never been to America but when I was much younger I did have a yearning to visit the New Orleans jazz festival but alas it wasn't to be.
> 
> I have lived in two other countries but to me England will always be best so I understand how you feel Denise..
> 
> England like any country has it's faults but it is where I have been happiest and in particular the town I live in which has a lot of history attached to it of which I am proud.



Thanks Bee, I have a love for England and Wales, only 2nd to my home.  My dad was from Wales.  There are lots of reasons I respect and love England, and it's not just because of the Beatles denise


----------



## Raven (Apr 4, 2014)

I am a Canadian and would not want to live anywhere else because this is home.
I have visited some US states and enjoyed being there and think of the US as our friendly
neighbour to the south.
I left a forum a year ago because of so many disparaging and snide remarks about the US president
made by citizens of that country.  They provided no proof of their statements but seemed to resent the fact
that he was elected.

I think any president deserves respect and I think our Canadian prime minister deserves respect even
though I disagree with some things he has changed while in office.
Some politicians try to do their best while in government and others deserve to be voted out.


----------



## Bee (Apr 4, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Thanks Bee, I have a love for England and Wales, only 2nd to my home.  My dad was from Wales.  There are lots of reasons I respect and love England, and it's not just because of the Beatles denise




My dad was a Scotsman so I have a strong affinity to Scotland.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 4, 2014)

I agree, and thanks Raven.  I don't agree with all, as I mentioned, but if a country doesn't stand together I don't think it can stand.  I hope that doesn't happen to the US.  My folks were both born in Canada, so it has a special place in my heart.  I finally was able to see Victoria, where my mother and grandmother were born. denise


----------



## Mirabilis (Apr 4, 2014)

Raven said:


> I am a Canadian and would not want to live anywhere else because this is home.
> I have visited some US states and enjoyed being there and think of the US as our friendly
> neighbour to the south.
> I left a forum a year ago because of so many disparaging and snide remarks about the US president
> ...



I agree with you!  and by the way I have visited Canada and loved it.  I had so much fun because it just so happened to be Canada Day and there was so much celebrating everywhere!


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 4, 2014)

I love the land of my birth passionately but there are times when I am ashamed of the nation that bears its name.
It's never my country right or wrong.


----------



## Joan (Apr 4, 2014)

I live in England where I was born n breed and it is wonderful, our history is astounding and we are the Work Force of the World with ALL we have discovered/built and invented, my son moved to U.S.A. 12 years ago, he had previously been on holiday there and he meet his future wife, now been married 11 years and 2 children so I go over a lot to visit, I am either overly pampered by Americans or ignored, but over the years I have discovered they are just like us...exactly the same .. we all suffer our politics and we all try to cope in life and we do our best...life is easy for us both in England and U.S.A. compared to third world sufferance.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 4, 2014)

I was born and raised in the good ol' USA, I love America and wouldn't want to live anywhere else. I agree with That Guy also, I have learned of many things that the US government does that is not acceptable, and there is much corruption going on behind the scenes. That is true to some degree of other coutries also. 

But government aside, I love the United States and the people who live here. When populations rise, many problems rise along with them, but we do what we can to make the best of things and move forward. I agree that those who hate America, have the free choice to leave. That is one of the greatest things about our country, freedom of choice, speech and other rights. I don't like to see the slow erosion of these things, hopefully things will slow down in that area and right themselves.

The only other country I've visited was Canada, it is truly beautiful there, seems like a very nice place to live. Some friends of ours spoke of retiring in Mexico, because the weather is nice, and everything there is cheap...but I'm happy right here, and intend to stay and live out my life in the US. If I moved to another country, it would likely be Canada.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 4, 2014)

Joan said:


> I live in England where I was born n breed and it is wonderful, our history is astounding and we are the Work Force of the World with ALL we have discovered/built and invented, my son moved to U.S.A. 12 years ago, he had previously been on holiday there and he meet his future wife, now been married 11 years and 2 children so I go over a lot to visit, I am either overly pampered by Americans or ignored, but over the years I have discovered they are just like us...exactly the same .. we all suffer our politics and we all try to cope in life and we do our best...life is easy for us both in England and U.S.A. compared to third world sufferance.



I agree Joan, when you get down to it, we are not all that different, only in color, background, culture, which are just some of the things I love about meeting people from everywhere.  History, yes, I've only got to read some on England, or saw some programs on TV, but I want to go there so bad some day, I just hope I get too



SeaBreeze said:


> I was born and raised in the good ol' USA, I love America and wouldn't want to live anywhere else. I agree with That Guy also, I have learned of many things that the US government does that is not acceptable, and there is much corruption going on behind the scenes. That is true to some degree of other coutries also.
> 
> But government aside, I love the United States and the people who live here. When populations rise, many problems rise along with them, but we do what we can to make the best of things and move forward. I agree that those who hate America, have the free choice to leave. That is one of the greatest things about our country, freedom of choice, speech and other rights. I don't like to see the slow erosion of these things, hopefully things will slow down in that area and right themselves.
> 
> The only other country I've visited was Canada, it is truly beautiful there, seems like a very nice place to live. Some friends of ours spoke of retiring in Mexico, because the weather is nice, and everything there is cheap...but I'm happy right here, and intend to stay and live out my life in the US. If I moved to another country, it would likely be Canada.



If I had to move SB, it would be Canada, or England if I could get that far



Dame Warrigal said:


> I love the land of my birth passionately but there are times when I am ashamed of the nation that bears its name.
> It's never my country right or wrong.



I don't think anyone always likes what their government is doing, but no, I don't stop loving my country either. denise



Capt Lightning said:


> During my career, I've lived/worked in several countries, and when you're there for a while, you get a different view to that of a tourist.
> 
> The trouble is that some Brits think that the USA = Disney Land!  They do not understand that it is massively bigger than the UK and has 50 states that are different from one another.
> I've enjoyed the time I spent in the states, but I've seen some bits I'd rather not see again!  However,  there are lots of places I haven't seen but would like to see.
> ...



Every country has the same, main problem, people, LOL!!  I mean lets face it, we are an imperfect species, so we just do the best we can, denise


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 4, 2014)

I love America but in the last 20 years its been going downhill because of whats been happening in Washington D.C.
I truly believe we all need to start all over again by getting rid of 75% of those members serving in the U.S. Congress.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 4, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> I love America but in the last 20 years its been going downhill because of whats been happening in Washington D.C.
> I truly believe we all need to start all over again by getting rid of 75% of those members serving in the U.S. Congress.



I know what you are saying Davey, I'm not happy with a lot of things government does, but we all have to do what we can to help, not just sit and complain.  I am speaking for myself, I need to do much more than I have been


----------



## Justme (Apr 5, 2014)

I like living in the UK and wouldn't choose to live anywhere else, but I am quite aware it isn't perfect. I certainly don't believe in my country right or wrong. I am glad on the whole we aren't a flag waving nation, or hugely patriotic. They say patriotism is the last bastion of a scoundrel.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm sometimes still a tad puzzled by saying that people 'love' their country.  They may 'love' the area in which they live, but not necessarily other parts.  Countries like the USA, Australia etc.. are so large and diverse that it's virtually impossible to appreciate the whole country.

Take even a relatively small place like Gt.Britain (note here that GB is an island that is part of the UK ).  GB itself consists of three seperate, loosely united,  countries - England, Scotland and Wales.  Although we share a monarch and a currency,  each has it's own identity, laws, education system, indigenous languages etc..  Then there are the offshore islands that have a large degree of autonomy.

In the end, we form attachments (or dislikes) for the place we were born, where we live - even where we would like to live etc...  , but I'm not sure if we ever 'love' a country unreservedly.

As a footnote, the referendum for Scottish independance is later this year.  Scotland does not want independance from England - it's residents will be voting on becoming  independant country outside, but with close ties to, the remaining UK.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 5, 2014)

Justme said:


> I like living in the UK and wouldn't choose to live anywhere else, but I am quite aware it isn't perfect. I certainly don't believe in my country right or wrong. I am glad on the whole we aren't a flag waving nation, or hugely patriotic. They say patriotism is the last bastion of a scoundrel.



Oh that's nice justme, LOL, ok, well, I am patriotic so I'm a scoundrel.  Geez, some people have coffee in the a.m. and others have a cup of friendly.  Oh well, I still like you, you old bat denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 5, 2014)

Capt Lightning said:


> I'm sometimes still a tad puzzled by saying that people 'love' their country.  They may 'love' the area in which they live, but not necessarily other parts.  Countries like the USA, Australia etc.. are so large and diverse that it's virtually impossible to appreciate the whole country.
> 
> Take even a relatively small place like Gt.Britain (note here that GB is an island that is part of the UK ).  GB itself consists of three seperate, loosely united,  countries - England, Scotland and Wales.  Although we share a monarch and a currency,  each has it's own identity, laws, education system, indigenous languages etc..  Then there are the offshore islands that have a large degree of autonomy.
> 
> ...



When I say I love my country I mean I love and respect all those who've gone before me to try and give those many opportunities I've had in my life.  Some gave their lives.  I love my country and respect it for what it has done for other countries.  I love my country even when it makes mistakes, after all, it is a country of humans, like the rest of you, finite, and imperfect. denise


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 5, 2014)

Denise, I think we Brits are much more self-critical.  We question the decisions our politicians make and criticise them when we do not agree.  We respect people who deserve respect and we honour those who fought or who gave their lives in wars they did not want.  We do not tend to take a Jingoistic view of our country or still  'love it' when it makes bad decisions. 
We have a long history going back thousands of years and have produced some of the world's greatest statesmen, scientists and inventors.  Some things we do well and some things we do very badly.  Not all our history makes us proud.

On balance, Britain's not a bad place to live, but I doubt if many people really love it (in your sense of the word) or forgive mistakes too readily.


----------



## Justme (Apr 5, 2014)

I could never LOVE a country, even my own.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 5, 2014)

Justme said:


> I could never LOVE a country, even my own.



When I say, "I LOVE my country," I'm referring to the golden waves of grain, majestic mountains' majesty from sea to shining sea.


----------



## CPA-Kim (Apr 5, 2014)

I love people, not countries.  I love the many cultures of our world, hope and pray that we all can help one another.  I was fortunate to be born in the US because it gave me the opportunity, as an independent woman, to pursue the career of my choice and live the life I wanted.  It wasn't easy, yet it was available.  I see things here that I don't like and things that I do like.  Same with other countries.  I've been to every State except Alaska and Hawaii and to some other Countries.  Our States are as different as foreign countries.  Compare California to Alabama or Kentucky to Vermont.  Big difference in many ways.  I think, as the world becomes more flat, we need to take on a world view and work together to solve the huge problems like hunger and climate change.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 5, 2014)

> I'm sometimes still a tad puzzled by saying that people 'love' their country.  They may 'love' the area in which they live, but not necessarily other parts.  Countries like the USA, Australia etc.. are so large and diverse that it's virtually impossible to appreciate the whole country.


As an Australian, let me try to unpack what I mean about loving the land of my birth. I appreciate that I live on a continent that also happens to be an island and that there is just one nation that lays claim to it. That bestows a number of blessings - diversity of landscape from tropics to temperate rainforests to deserts and most of it is sparsely populated, allowing people to experience wilderness anytime we choose to. We have a wonderfully unique flora and fauna that we love and are very protective of, even if they are elusive and seldom seen by those of us who dwell in the cities. We know that they are there and, like the English who are nutty about animals, we are concerned about their welfare. 

The diversity has also contributed to our prosperity because we are blessed with mineral wealth, farming and grazing lands and easy living conditions where the climate is kind. We are short of water overall, but for our small population we have enough so far. The third advantage is that because we are a nation continent we have no border disputes with our neighbours and our history has been peaceful for the most part, at least on the home front.

We call our home "the wide brown land" and travel around it as much as we can with the motto "see Australia first" before going overseas for holidays. Distance does not discourage the average Australian. We drive and fly a lot more than most precisely because we do love our country and want to explore it personally.

Our history is short and much of it disgraceful but there are things to be proud of too. Because I love my country I refuse to be silent about current disgraceful actions of either the populace or the governments we elect; just as I love my children and grandchildren but speak out when I feel they are letting down the standards that they have inherited from the generations that raised them. 

NWLady, please don't think that every comment is barbed towards you personally. I know that you are the original poster of this thread but the discussion is of a general nature as far as I can tell.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 5, 2014)

Capt Lightning said:


> Denise, I think we Brits are much more self-critical.  We question the decisions our politicians make and criticise them when we do not agree.  We respect people who deserve respect and we honour those who fought or who gave their lives in wars they did not want.  We do not tend to take a Jingoistic view of our country or still  'love it' when it makes bad decisions.
> We have a long history going back thousands of years and have produced some of the world's greatest statesmen, scientists and inventors.  Some things we do well and some things we do very badly.  Not all our history makes us proud.
> 
> On balance, Britain's not a bad place to live, but I doubt if many people really love it (in your sense of the word) or forgive mistakes too readily.



This thread asked do you love America like I do.  I think the thread is off-track, not that I really give a hoot.  I accomplished what I wanted to with it


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 5, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> As an Australian, let me try to unpack what I mean about loving the land of my birth. I appreciate that I live on a continent that also happens to be an island and that there is just one nation that lays claim to it. That bestows a number of blessings - diversity of landscape from tropics to temperate rainforests to deserts and most of it is sparsely populated, allowing people to experience wilderness anytime we choose to. We have a wonderfully unique flora and fauna that we love and are very protective of, even if they are elusive and seldom seen by those of us who dwell in the cities. We know that they are there and, like the English who are nutty about animals, we are concerned about their welfare.
> 
> The diversity has also contributed to our prosperity because we are blessed with mineral wealth, farming and grazing lands and easy living conditions where the climate is kind. We are short of water overall, but for our small population we have enough so far. The third advantage is that because we are a nation continent we have no border disputes with our neighbours and our history has been peaceful for the most part, at least on the home front.
> 
> ...



Again, my post was to bring out others like myself that love America, I wanted to know they are here, they are, that's all I really cared about.  denise


----------



## Ina (Apr 5, 2014)

Dame Warrigal, I totally understand. That's what we Texans mean when we are yelling about our Texas Pride. There is  everything from deserts to green Piney forests, and I still haven't seen it all, much less all of the USA, although I've driven thru half of our state's. 
I would love to visit other countries, but money and time are working against that. 
So I say, love what you have, and appreciate the pictures of other places. :star:  :hatoff:


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 5, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Again, my post was to bring out others like myself that love America, I wanted to know they are here, they are, that's all I really cared about.  denise


I understand your need for reassurance but I have no doubt that Americans love their country. Never have had.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 6, 2014)

I couldn't find the post that an Australian made about "not belonging to a flag-waving" country, but I did get a little confused about the truth of that when I googled this:







Maybe you just meant your country waves it's flag for other reasons, denise


----------



## Vivjen (Apr 6, 2014)

It was a Brit; not an Australian....


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 6, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> It was a Brit; not an Australian....



Ok, got one for that too, good ole google






If I was there, I'd wave one too, with Americas.  If I know much about our history over the past few decades, we are great allies.  Hope that hasn't changed.  Whole point is, not everyone loves their country, but other countries are as patriotic (I mean some of their people) as the US.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 6, 2014)

That photo of Australians waving flags was taken on ANZAC Day and the old man being celebrated was a returned serviceman. ANZAC Day is celebrated each year on April 25th all round Australia and at old battlefields in France, Turkey, PNG and occasionally in other places such as Burma and Vietnam. It is an occasion for flying the flag and is enthusiastically supported, with young people becoming more and more involved. 

The Turks find it amazing that so many young Australians each year make the pilgrimage to Gallipoli to see where so many even younger Australians died in the failed invasion of their country. I made the trip in 2000 to see for myself the place where Australians first served and died in large numbers for their country and for the Mother Land because they were also fighting for the British Empire. It is a place of reverence because of all those who fell there, from many nations, and the Turks are very gracious to visitors.

Next year will be the centenary of the landing at Gallipoli and there will be a massive outbreak of flag waving here and overseas.
It would not be appropriate to wave an American flag at Gallipoli because in 1915 the Americans had not yet joined the war but I'm sure no-one would mind.


----------



## Fern (Apr 6, 2014)

Anzac Day,=Australia & New Zealand Army corps, New Zealanders will be at Gallipolli remembering those that fought for their freedom.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 6, 2014)

Fern said:


> Anzac Day,=Australia & New Zealand Army corps, New Zealanders will be at Gallipolli remembering those that fought for their freedom.



And the NZ flag will also be prominent on that occasion.
Will you have a new one by then Fern?
I suspect that if you do, the old one will still have pride of place.


----------



## Rainee (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes Denise I am one of the Aussies who loves America very passionately,  same as my husband who is an Englishman... as you state do you love America like I do ?.. I have to say yes but not in the same manner as you as I wasn`t born there, so my loyalty to my own country of birth prevails...  but having said that! I  have visited many times.. have loved every bit of it as have been north, south, east and west of America.. so many states .. I was once there for a memorial day service  and It was the most awesome feeling and service I have ever attended something that I will never forget ..


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 10, 2014)

Rainee said:


> Yes Denise I am one of the Aussies who loves America very passionately,  same as my husband who is an Englishman... as you state do you love America like I do ?.. I have to say yes but not in the same manner as you as I wasn`t born there, so my loyalty to my own country of birth prevails...  but having said that! I  have visited many times.. have loved every bit of it as have been north, south, east and west of America.. so many states .. I was once there for a memorial day service  and It was the most awesome feeling and service I have ever attended something that I will never forget ..



Thanks Rainee, and I respect your reply so much  I got to work for an Australian fella that was here in the US doing some revamping of an oil refinery.  He actually was the accountant for a Japanese company, but lived in Oz.  He and his wife were so good to me, even had me over for dinner at their place they rented while working over here.  He called me on the morning of 911 to tell me to turn on the TV  We watched in horror.  He and his wife were nuts about America, and had a great time seeing all the larger cities.  They went to several during their stay, and she shopped!!  We had to laugh because she just loved shopping, and brought all she could to show us at the office, lol

Anyway, I love the good folks in your country as well, and think Australia is an amazing place.  I've seen only pics so far, but maybe one day denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 10, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> That photo of Australians waving flags was taken on ANZAC Day and the old man being celebrated was a returned serviceman. ANZAC Day is celebrated each year on April 25th all round Australia and at old battlefields in France, Turkey, PNG and occasionally in other places such as Burma and Vietnam. It is an occasion for flying the flag and is enthusiastically supported, with young people becoming more and more involved.
> 
> The Turks find it amazing that so many young Australians each year make the pilgrimage to Gallipoli to see where so many even younger Australians died in the failed invasion of their country. I made the trip in 2000 to see for myself the place where Australians first served and died in large numbers for their country and for the Mother Land because they were also fighting for the British Empire. It is a place of reverence because of all those who fell there, from many nations, and the Turks are very gracious to visitors.
> 
> ...



Gads, I didn't mean I'd wave my flag at your gathering, I meant if it was a gathering for the US to celebrate something like that I would.  I just typed it wrong. denise


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 10, 2014)

As I said, no-one would mind because you are from an allied country.
Enemy flags (Japanese, German etc) would be resented but we are very inclusive of the Turks if they want to join in.


----------

